# Solar exhaust fan location



## rolling to victory (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello I’m planning to add a solar exhaust fan on my pigeon loft to help control heat , humidity , airflow and I was wondering if it matters if I install it on the back wall , left or right wall ( highest part of the loft wall ) . I think I’m safe where ever I decide to install it as long that the exhaust fan doesn’t cause a draft Any advice is appreciated . 😀


----------

